# Setting for Season Pass defaults?



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Is there a way to set the defaults for SP settings?


----------



## rgranber (Aug 25, 2013)

Wish there was. My only major complaint about the TIVO. Lots of extra button pushes to change the "New and Repeats" default to what most people want, "New only".


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

rgranber said:


> Wish there was. My only major complaint about the TIVO. Lots of extra button pushes to change the "New and Repeats" default to what most people want, "New only".


Agreed.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Yepp, one thing I love about Dish DVR's.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

elwaylite said:


> Yepp, one thing I love about Dish DVR's.


and directv. it's a hassle to adjust the sp settings every time i set an sp, my biggest headache switching to tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Every single SP I setup I have to change to New Only and KAM to All. I'd love to have a screen where you could set the default so I didn't have to do that.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Yepp. On the Dish DVR's you can go in and set "recording defaults". I have my Hopper set to "New", blah, blah, and run over 2 mins at end. With TiVo you have to do that every freaking season pass...


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

I think TiVo does this because the guide data can and will be wrong from time to time. I take the time to set it to New only but have a hand full of shows that record the reruns anyway. It&#8217;s only happened a few times the other way over the years but it&#8217;s a pain when it says it had the same episode recorded in the last 30 days but it was a first run.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I set most shows to new and reruns. That way if there is an issue, it can pick up another airing or for shows that are previously run in other countries, those show up as reruns here anyway.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Tanquen said:


> I think TiVo does this because the guide data can and will be wrong from time to time. I take the time to set it to New only but have a hand full of shows that record the reruns anyway. Its only happened a few times the other way over the years but its a pain when it says it had the same episode recorded in the last 30 days but it was a first run.


I personal think thats an excuse, or poor judgement on their part. The Hopper never misses anything programmed the other way, neither did my Directv DVR.

I like Tivo, but they could learn a few things...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Tanquen said:


> I think TiVo does this because the guide data can and will be wrong from time to time.


Generally, the only issue is if there is no episode info but in that case it considers it new always (if there is no original air date). So it is rarely safer to record repeats.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Don't they all get the guide data from the same source?

I read an article about DVRs in Europe getting guide data in real time so live events are recorded correctly.

To top it off they don't pay use fees anything like the ones we pay.


----------



## rgranber (Aug 25, 2013)

On a related subject..While Menuing down to Set Season Pass, then Options, I sometimes get the regular record options menu instead of the Season Pass Option menu. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You can have and use default SP settings (1-Click Record options) when scheduling online.

However, I agree with you all that having this option when scheduling from the TiVo box would be nice.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

supasta said:


> You can have and use default SP settings (1-Click Record options) when scheduling online.
> 
> However, I agree with you all that having this option when scheduling from the TiVo box would be nice.


If they let you set defaults in the iPad app, that would be great.

But I guess the app. just connects to the Tivo so it has the same limitations?

It would be nice if it passed some XML that it could create on the fly with the exact values or settings.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

wco81 said:


> Don't they all get the guide data from the same source?
> 
> I read an article about DVRs in Europe getting guide data in real time so live events are recorded correctly.
> 
> To top it off they don't pay use fees anything like the ones we pay.


I dont think so, Im pretty sure Directv and Dish use a different service for their guides.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, SP creation via kmttg remembers the last settings you used to create a SP.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The weird thing is TiVo used to have it in the Series 1 and Series 2 and took it out iirc. 

Of course since I use KMTTG, I rarely schedule from the TiVo these days.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

This is my #1 annoyance as well.

S1 and S2 TiVos had a default setting (imo) because space management was so much more important on those early units, and the Low/Med/High Quality settings were a vital component for managing your space.

Still, the need to change to New only and Keep All for every SP is one of the few real jawdropping issues in the typical user workflow. Thankfully it's only a big issue a few times a year.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

If you create season passes from the web can you set the defaults there?

There is a button for 1-Click Options. Does it work?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> The weird thing is TiVo used to have it in the Series 1 and Series 2 and took it out iirc.


I don't remember there ever being any SP defaults. They did have a quality default (i.e. Best, High, Medium Basic) but that was removed when they moved that to a per-SP setting.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

It certainly isn't SP defaults, but I use DVR Commander (android) to set up SP's. Super fast and easy. Looking to install KMTTG but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Would like this feature too. Had just mentioned this as a minor annoyance the other night.


----------



## gcondrey (Sep 10, 2013)

Count me as another who was used to being able to set defaults in both Directv and Windows Media Center. This is one of the few areas where TiVo isn't as versatile.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Does anybody have contacts at Tivo?

Or do they have some contact for reporting bugs and requesting features?

Do they monitor these forums?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They do read these forums. They use to have a feature request page, but I doubt it was actually given much weight by their development team.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Anyone finding that the recording are cut off about a minute too early?

At least Fox shows?

Ugh, another setting to change on Season Passes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wco81 said:


> Anyone finding that the recording are cut off about a minute too early?
> 
> At least Fox shows?
> 
> Ugh, another setting to change on Season Passes.


My Fox recordings have been perfect so far for the new shows I've recorded. They have been ending right at the end of the credits and have been beginning right at the start of the show. So far all the new show recordings I've watched have had no issues with no padding.

EDIT: I just checked Master Chef Jr. 
The recording started one second before the show, but it did end the recording 3 seconds early. So three seconds of next week previews got cut off. But that works for me. I have no issues with that.


----------

